# Portsmouth Training Draws Big Audience



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

PORTSMOUTH, NH — It wasn't your average training day for Port City police officers Tuesday.

Together with spouses, civilian co-workers, other law enforcement officials from throughout New England and a handful of firefighters, police took part in a seven-hour training session at the Music Hall focused on handling the emotional stresses of law enforcement work.

Dr. Kevin Gilmartin, a nationally known police psychologist and 20-year law enforcement veteran, was the keynote speaker.

Tuesday may have been the first time he has spoken in front of a crowd in Portsmouth, but he's no stranger to local officers.

City police chief Michael Magnant, who has seen Gilmartin speak several times, said the book the expert penned, "Emotional Survival for Law Enforcement: A Guide for Officers and Their Families" has been a staple of training for his officers for quite some time.

"It's an invaluable form of training," Magnant said.

When a new recruit begins a career with the local department, Magnant said they're asked to read the book to learn how to balance their career with their personal lives.

He said the lessons in Gilmartin's book and seminars are often overlooked.

City deputy police chief Len DiSesa said more often than not it's hard for officers to detach themselves from their work.

"Most police officers only identify themselves as police officers," DiSesa said. "That becomes their identity and their persona, because they're trained to be aware and vigilant. It's not something you can just turn off when you leave. It's always, always on."

Officer Tim Black, who listened to Gilmartin speak, said he and his fellow officers heard the message loud and clear.

"A law enforcement career is one that is highly demanding and extremely challenging," he said. 

Dealing with dangerous criminal elements and social problems most citizens don't see "creates a level of job-related stress not found in other professions," he added.

A failure to address the high level of daily stress can take a physical and emotional toll on officers, their families, loved ones and their community, Black said.

"Police officers' personal identities are often overshadowed by their profession," Black said. "This training offered something often overlooked, but just as critical to an officer's survival — their personal well-being."

Gilmartin during the seminar stressed the importance of not only surviving the profession's physical and emotional roller-coaster, but also surviving in one's personal life as well. 

Sgt. Mark St. Hilaire of the Natick, Mass., Police Department attended with his wife. Having read Gilmartin's book nearly eight years ago, he said it's "right on the money as far as what police officers face."
FOSTERS


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

I've attended one of Dr. Gilmartin's lectures and have the book as well. Definately worth reading.


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Went to his class last week, excellent program. Highly recommended.


----------

